# Java moss



## thlegend (Apr 4, 2004)

i just bougth some java moss from my lfs and there is tons of it floating around in my tank. is there anything i can do so that it doesnt break up and float everywhere?

-Plant Nub LOL


----------



## Pterogho (Feb 8, 2004)

Tie it to a piece of driftwood or rock with rubber-band or something else that doesn't disolve in water right away, after a while it will have grown to hide the strappings.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Yeap...i use fishing line (it does not dissolved) or chewing line (it dessolves after time) and i prefer to put java on driftwood.
It looks great!!!


----------



## XT87 (Dec 21, 2003)

Just like others have already said..... tie it down to sumthing. they don't have roots so they can't really anchor themselves.


----------



## Sanguinea (Feb 19, 2004)

They may not have roots (not sure...), but java mos is able to anchor itself to driftwood and even rock over time. It takes a while so they need to be tied down to anchor themselves.


----------



## NavinWithPs (Apr 3, 2003)

put it in one of those little betta cups with the slits on the sides and let it float on the surface. IME, it seems to grow better.

this is what i do

... get a cup and lid, put the moss in, let it float, then add fertilizers into the cup.


----------

